# "Burning Up The Drag, Wild Texas Reds & Trout to 20"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Well, I figured we'd try something different for a change. I'm posting up a video fishing report to kick off September. I figure with a 64 bit OS, twin Terrabytes of memory, gigs of Ram, and an Intel Dual Core I5 650 Clarkdale under the hood, we might as well put some of it to use. If Mont is going to push the technological envelope, we're going to try to keep up with him.

I'm working out the kinks on some new software, so don't expect a whole lot. We hope you enjoy and your feedback would be greatly appreciated.






I'm also including a re-edit of a Gator Hunt to get everyones juices flowing for the Season "kick-off" on the 10th. Good luck and stay safe!






*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868*
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Smoke Field*

Interesting look from NOAA on the smoke field from the wildfires burning in Texas. I've got a buddy with a ranch in Magnolia and they are exhausted from moving livestock and evacuating friends and folks nearby. They are currently on "watch" to evacuate. With rain nowhere in sight for the next two weeks, things aren't looking good.

We wish everyone the best of luck in dealing with this crisis.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*What A Great Way To End The Day!*

Testimonial

Our second trip with Capt. Doug Russell of Castaway Lodge was just as fun as the first trip. We hit our limit on redfish and went for the trout. Doug is such a great guide! He is polite and knows where to find the fish. Even though this time we didn't stay at the lodge, we still had a great trip. We sure missed the hospitality and great food at the lodge. But, the trip was still a wonderful experience. We would recommend Castaway Lodge to anyone who loves to fish. Thanks again for a great time, and we look forward to our next trip.

Jeff & Pam Petterson
Casa Grande, Texas


----------

